

PHP JSON licensing and PHP 5.5 - InclinedPlane
http://iteration99.com/2013/php-json-licensing-and-php-5-5/

======
citricsquid
This post is slightly misleading and also 6 months old, it's a Debian issue
not a PHP issue.

    
    
        Tim, if you had upgraded from the version provided by php.net you 
        would not have seen a problem. We have not removed json and we 
        will never release a version of php without json support built in. Any 
        changes in 5.5 is due to whatever distro packaging you are using which 
        we have no control over.
    

[https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=63520](https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=63520)

------
tedchs
The best thing about morals, like standards, is there are so many to choose
from!

------
angersock
Great part:

 _While it may seem trivial, the author of JSON.org “politely refuses” to
amend the clause._

"the author"...as though there's any point in pretending it isn't Crockford,
right?

EDIT: Also, the "don't be evil" license pretty much precludes it from being
used for PHP, right? I mean, just on moral principles?

